# Any tips for a new apprentice?



## Shiro (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, 
Nice to meet you all, after several years of trying to get into the field, I have finally landed an apprentice position with a local company here. I have been at it for about a month and have even picked up a copy of the latest codebook, albeit a lot of it is pretty foreign to me at the moment. I was just wondering if any of you long time professionals had any tips on increasing my production in basic installation, areas I should be studying as a newbie and things that I may be able to do to impress my boss on a day to day basis. Thanks for any advice in advance!


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

This has worked for me so far.
1. Show up for work prepared and 15 mins early
2. Listen and pay attention
3. Do what your told to do


----------



## Shiro (Jan 27, 2008)

well yea that would be an obvious, but thanks


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

some good points from kjw there.

along with that;

learn the materials you use. When I started and work was a bit slow, my first contractor had me putting away all the stock received as well as stock returned from finished jobs. That allowed me to see a lot of the materials and the names (extremely important although there are common or colloquial names for lots of the materials) of those materials.

You should not have reason to be afraid to ask questions but be cautious. Too many question can get on the nerves of those asked so make the questions of true value.

Be very observant of what the JW's are doing and if you do not understand why, ask. There are generally reasons for doing things the way they are.

I often told my apprentices to do some work of some sort. There were times I needed it done a very specific way and did not have time for too much detail so I told them to do it exactly as I had laid it out and I would answer questions later if they had any but, when time allowed, I often told the apprentice to figure out how they would do something then come to me and tell me and I would critique the intended installation and ask them why they wanted to do things a particular way and taught them why another way was better or possibly told them a different way but explained that many times, it is simply up to the installer to decide how they want to do it.

Cost of time and cost of materials are always at the heart of an installation. Learn when the time costs more than the materials so although it may seem like you could reduce the cost of materials, in reality you would raise the cost of labor so much that it would be more expensive overall.

In all, be alert. Question but don;t argue. Suggest but do not tell. Understand that some JW's can be arrogant assholes that believe they are always right and their way is the only way to do something and then there are the guys that will teach you and may actually learn something from you. NOBODY knows everything and every way to do this work. ALWAYS keep an open mind to new and better ideas and methods.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome!



Shiro said:


> well yea that would be an obvious, but thanks


You'ld be surprised!!! 

All of the above,Pay attention to detail, don't get in the way, ASK again.
Read the book especialy the arts associated with what you are doing currently.
You'll be amazed at how quickly the blurr will disappear.

I have found the best apprentices are the ones that are able to think ahead,(after a small amount of time) These are the ones that pay attention.
Follow the project and get what ever your mentor will need, BEFORE they need it.
This is 2 fold, #1 your thinking-#2 the job will go faster,#3 youll get the respect,and alot better 1 on 1 training.
Your goal is to get a good electrician to take you under their wing and groom you.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Show up on time.
Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
Stock the truck after using something.
Maintain company tools.
Constantly improve your knowledge and mechanical skill.
Clean up your work area.
Minimize mistakes.
Use scrap material where possible.
No side jobs except for your mom.
Study if enrolled in apprenticeship.
Keep up with the latest NEC and local code addendums.
Don't borrow tools or anything from other workers.
Inform the shop of changes in your contact information.
Don't bring pets, children, or friends to the job.
Don't leave early without permission.
Don't miss days.
Ask for time off well in advance.
Schedule vacation in writing. Keep a copy.
Advise job supervisor when you can not work overtime.
Only one hand work on live circuits if you're qualified.
Don't expect much in the way of gratitude from anyone.
Be pleasant to customers regardless. Or leave.
Don't quote a price to anyone for anything.
Plan your work. Work your plan. 
Evaluate your work each day on the way home. 
Help load and unload the trucks bringing material.
Don't use the couple top steps of a ladder.
Do every job the best way you know how.
Observe the work of other trades.
Look over electrical work where ever you can.
Read trade publications and manufacturers literature.
Attend trade shows.
Check material against invoice before signing for material.
Thank your boss for your job now and then.
If you ever get a bonus, say thanks.
Drive safely with seat belt in place.
Store material in the truck so the load will not injure you.
Tie down all ladders and other objects on the roof.
Cover material to protect it from the elements.
Wear appropriate clothing for the elements.
Have a spare set of work clothes just in case.
Keep your first aid kit stocked.
Know the location of the nearest emergency clinic.
Update your swimming and CPR skills.
Notify the supervisor when damage is caused.
Observe daily weather reports to anticipate hazardous changes.
Drink fluids to avoid heat stroke. Wear a hat in the sun.
Have several pair of dry gloves ready in winter.
Keep your job car in good working order.
Keep your hand tools in good working order.
Be truthful when responding to supervisors.
Try to get a variety of work experience.
Volunteer for a difficult job now and then.
Go along to get along.
Put everything back where you got it.
Care for your injuries. Stay healthy.
Don't take chances on ladders or scaffolding.
Don't take chances with live power.
Build up a backup set of hand tools for the day when yours are taken.
Keep secure all company material and tools.
Report unsafe equipment. Do not use unsafe equipment.
Replace hacksaw blade as often as needed.
Don't wear jewelry.
Don't antagonize or fight with other workers. Walk away.
Help other workers as needed.
Keep the radio volume at a reasonable level.
Alcohol and drugs are a no no.
Wear safety glasses and ear protection as appropriate.
Be cautious working on new buildings during lightening storms.
When lifting, observe proper back position.
If something is too heavy for you ask for help.
Wear proper foot gear to protect ankles from uneven ground.
Wear hard sole shoes where sharp objects like nails are present.
Wear a hard hat as required or where sensible.
Maintain GFCI in good working order.
Return phone calls promptly.


----------



## Shiro (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies so far, all very helpful information.

p.s nice avatar sparky


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro said:


> Hi,
> Nice to meet you all, after several years of trying to get into the field, I have finally landed an apprentice position with a local company here. I have been at it for about a month and have even picked up a copy of the latest codebook, albeit a lot of it is pretty foreign to me at the moment. I was just wondering if any of you long time professionals had any tips on increasing my production in basic installation, areas I should be studying as a newbie and things that I may be able to do to impress my boss on a day to day basis. Thanks for any advice in advance!


Are you in an apprenticeship program, or are you a helper in a shop?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Whenever you aren't busy make yourself busy. Pick up the broom and sweep or collect the scrap laying around or whatever but don't lean against the ladder watching the journeyman's work. Keep yourself busy and learn the names for everything you don't know. Get to the point where you can know what conduit fitting or connector or breaker or whatever else is needed and have it there ready for them before they even ask. 
Also keep a sweat shirt on hand even when it's hot out for going into attics. You WILL be in a lot of attics and a sweatshirt helps to keep you from itching all day long after that.
Also if you use someone else's tool make sure it get's back in the truck in the same spot.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Leave your cellphone home if you have friends calling constantly. 
Don't dress like you have the lead in a hip hop movie.
Pay attention to what's going on around you out on jobs.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

All good advice. Let me add, the code isn't a how-to book. The code contains guidelines relative to what somebody else has decided will be done.

Also, all the aspects of the job -- the details -- won't be obvious at first, so it is very important that you do things exactly as you are told. Details matter, even if they aren't obvious to you.

Good luck! Remember, it is 90% hard work and 10% electricity.


----------



## Shiro (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind advice, to answer the previous posters question I do not work on a shop I am doing a 4 year apprenticeship program for a smaller electric company local here, I thank god for it being smaller because in my first month of work, I have already set and made up man boxes ran lots of cable and homeruns, pulled alot of wire, ran conduit etc. So I am really getting a good start to learning basic installation without being too much of a laborer.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Shiro said:


> Thank you all for the kind advice, to answer the previous posters question I do not work on a shop I am doing a 4 year apprenticeship program for a smaller electric company local here, I thank god for it being smaller because in my first month of work, I have already set and made up man boxes ran lots of cable and homeruns, pulled alot of wire, ran conduit etc. So I am really getting a good start to learning basic installation without being too much of a laborer.


 
And that is a GOOD thing. Size does matter!
You need the basics in order to expand.


----------



## Shiro (Jan 27, 2008)

you were being serious when you said that was a good thing right? couldn't tell if that was sarcasm or not excuse my stupidity heh.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Great advise. I'd like to throw in an echo. Random Killer mentioned the cell phone. He was right. A big beef has come up with cell phones. They drive everyone nuts. I offered to buy one from one of the apprentices on a job. He asked why and I told him that I wanted to club that friggen thing with my hammer. He got the hint. Turn it off on the job or put it on vibrate and look at the missed calls on break or lunch.

Keep busy and eager. Listen close. Ask intelligent questions. Don't let crabby guys get to you, keep your cool.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If you can't find the wire stretcher, skyhook or 45 degree tech screws keep looking. I think the stretcher has a yellow handle and pete had it last.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Shiro said:


> you were being serious when you said that was a good thing right? couldn't tell if that was sarcasm or not excuse my stupidity heh.


I believe it is a good thing. From my experience and what I have seen, smaller shops tend to have the apprentices doing a much wider range of work. Some of the larger shops look at the younger apprentices as cheap labor (trenches, holes, etc.) You need to experience all you can. Being pigeon holed into the mundane rote work and not have much of an overall training experience is not a good thing.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Exactly what NAP states.

Don't worry, You'll know when I get sarcastic!!!:laughing:


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I think the stretcher has a yellow handle and pete had it last.


Unless it's an Ideal like my new one. It has a blue handle. It matches the 3/8 conduit bender. :thumbsup:


----------



## arichard21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can ding a bull-nose soffit fixture?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't even try (with out training) to use the wire streacher.
The "finnagan pins" are ALWAYS right next to the "Goezintas'".

When you go to the store for 4'/8' tubes, Always specify that you need the "277Volt" lamps.

AND NEVER, I SAY NEVER EVER!!!!!!!!!! Screw up the coffee or lunch order!!!!!
If you do It will be your duty for life!!!!
Get it right, you're no fun, and they'll find some one else to do it.:thumbup: 

Don't ask how I know.:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

leland, you forgot the left handed kinifer pins with your goezintas layout.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

leland said:


> AND NEVER, I SAY NEVER EVER!!!!!!!!!! Screw up the coffee or lunch order!!!!!
> If you do It will be your duty for life!!!!
> Get it right, you're no fun, and they'll find some one else to do it.:thumbup:
> Don't ask how I know.:whistling2:


Oh yeah. I forgot all about that. Early on I worked with one crew who all wanted a hard roll & coffee for morning break except one guy who wanted a sweet roll. And I constantly came back with the "only" kind he didn't like. We had words about it one morning. So I got to do it a lot longer than I should have. And my break started when I left the site. So when I got back, I had to go to work while they all took a break. So I decided never to become an AH like some of them were. Funny how and what we learn.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Tips for new apprentice*

1 - Pull your pants up, and wear a belt. No droopy drawers.
2 - Take all that ugly metal crap out of your face.
3 - Leave the cell phone and iPod in your car.
4 - Wipe that stupid look off your face.

Sounds like I'm having fun with a new guy right now, doesn't it? :whistling2:


Shiro, I'm not trying to bust your b***s in particular, it is just that I seem to have the same recurring problems with new guys. 

Welcome to the trade! :thumbsup:


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I apprenticed with a company where 4 masters ran 20 or so journeyman and they kept a full-time pool of 25 to 30 apprentices. We all met at the shop every morning and everyone was expected to go in the company vans, returning in the afternoon for paperwork, progress reports etc. Apprentices could never be sure who they would be assigned to, or what they would be doing until they found their name on "the board". We learned to have basic medicines in our lunchboxes, to carry a range of clothing, to never forget any of our tools, and to organize complete sets of tools into managable rigs. Successful apprentices learned to shift from a trim to a ditch in the morning and be piping out of a man lift by midafternoon. Guys who complained or shirked found themselves changing vans daily so that they could always have an attic or crawlspace to work in. By the end of my apprenticeship I was sent to all the highest pressure jobs- because they knew I could handle it. Also I was assigned to all the licensed guys coming from other systems- because I could help them learn ours. 5 j-men taught me most of what I know, 3 of them are now masters with their own companies. I know ten ways to do most things. 

The tip I'm trying to give you is that you should learn fromeveryone, some may only teach you how not to do things but you will still have learned. Learn to get along with nearly anyone, that's important later when you despise some fool G.C. Learn to adopt effective techniques without getting stuck with someone elses bad habits. Respect the guy telling you what to do- He's been where you are and suceeded. Do as you are told, but always think for yourself. And be aware that it's your career to shape, Who and Where do you want to be in ten years?

Good Luck and welcome to the trade- and have fun!


----------



## lbwireman (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Show up on time.
> Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
> Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
> Stock the truck after using something.
> ...


:thumbup:

480 that's gotta be the most thorough and well thought "punch list" for newbies I've ever seen and I've been at this a long time (35 yrs+, EC for most of 'em). I hope you won't mind if I copy it, laminate it and put it in strategic locations, such as office, shop, work vans and trucks and new employee packets. If I don't hear to the contrary, I plan to do exactly that. Thanks for your clearly well thought out contribution.
Sean


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

lbwireman said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 480 that's gotta be the most thorough and well thought "punch list" for newbies I've ever seen and I've been at this a long time (35 yrs+, EC for most of 'em). I hope you won't mind if I copy it, laminate it and put it in strategic locations, such as office, shop, work vans and trucks and new employee packets. If I don't hear to the contrary, I plan to do exactly that. Thanks for your clearly well thought out contribution.
> Sean


Go 'head. Just be sure to add:

Pull up your God-d







ed pants to your waist and put on a f







ing belt!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Go 'head. Just be sure to add:
> 
> Pull up your God-d
> 
> ...


Also add - Leave cell phone and iPod in personal vehicle.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, and for the love of God STOP TWITTERING! :no:


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

busymnky said:


> The tip I'm trying to give you is that you should learn fromeveryone, some may only teach you how not to do things but you will still have learned. Learn to get along with nearly anyone, that's important later when you despise some fool G.C. Learn to adopt effective techniques without getting stuck with someone elses bad habits. Respect the guy telling you what to do- He's been where you are and suceeded. Do as you are told, but always think for yourself. And be aware that it's your career to shape, Who and Where do you want to be in ten years?


i am still an apprentice but i figure this advice is solid solid stuff i would like to pass on in the future.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

Then you are welcome to do so. I don't really like to give broad advice like that. Each of us lives and percieves a unique experience, influencing other people can be a tricky business. I have been fortunate to have learned from people of talent , heart and integrity- my words reflect them. I hope they are useful to any who hear. happy hunting!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Always have a pencil. I said pencil - not a sharpie, not a marker, not a pen, 
a good old fashioned PENCIL. I used to beat this into my apprentices heads.

Always ask question. If your not sure about something ASK
If you need help ASK
If you are helping someone with something ASK about it.
The only stupid question is the one that doesn't get asked.

Oh yeah almost forgot .......:whistling2: :laughing:
Wash the Inspectors car while he's inspecting the job
Have a fresh hot cup of coffee ready for the inspector
Make sure the pathway is clear and not muddy for the inspector


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Last time i saw that bender it was laying by the bolt stretcher.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Stay humble. You don't know much now, and you'll NEVER know everything. Be teachable, without a chip on your shoulder. Don't be offended when someone tells you what to do. It is their job. For the most part, any decent JW is not going to steer you wrong (in his eyes at least) so if this JW says to do it this way, but your previous JW said to do it another way, just do it and when it is your turn to do it for yourself you'll have first hand knowlege of more than one way to to most jobs.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i remember reading that list of 480's in 08 it was kinda refreshing to see that again today
thanks


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot .......:whistling2: :laughing:
> Wash the Inspectors car while he's inspecting the job
> Have a fresh hot cup of coffee ready for the inspector
> Make sure the pathway is clear and not muddy for the inspector






:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I had to throw something in. After all today's apprentice's are tomorrows J-man / masters.


----------



## clark58 (Dec 15, 2008)

*join the unoin*

look uo on the internet "INTERNATIONAL BROTHERHOOD OF ELECTRICAL WORKERS"find the local that serves your area and call them and ask about joining there apprenticeship program


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

busymnky said:


> I apprenticed with a company where 4 masters ran 20 or so journeyman and they kept a full-time pool of 25 to 30 apprentices. We all met at the shop every morning and everyone was expected to go in the company vans, returning in the afternoon for paperwork, progress reports etc. Apprentices could never be sure who they would be assigned to, or what they would be doing until they found their name on "the board". We learned to have basic medicines in our lunchboxes, to carry a range of clothing, to never forget any of our tools, and to organize complete sets of tools into managable rigs. Successful apprentices learned to shift from a trim to a ditch in the morning and be piping out of a man lift by midafternoon. Guys who complained or shirked found themselves changing vans daily so that they could always have an attic or crawlspace to work in. By the end of my apprenticeship I was sent to all the highest pressure jobs- because they knew I could handle it. Also I was assigned to all the licensed guys coming from other systems- because I could help them learn ours. 5 j-men taught me most of what I know, 3 of them are now masters with their own companies. I know ten ways to do most things.
> 
> The tip I'm trying to give you is that you should learn fromeveryone, some may only teach you how not to do things but you will still have learned. Learn to get along with nearly anyone, that's important later when you despise some fool G.C. Learn to adopt effective techniques without getting stuck with someone elses bad habits. Respect the guy telling you what to do- He's been where you are and suceeded. Do as you are told, but always think for yourself. And be aware that it's your career to shape, Who and Where do you want to be in ten years?
> 
> Good Luck and welcome to the trade- and have fun!


 
wow....so it was somewhere between a 1:1 ratio or 1:1.5 ratio.....I won't get into it.....too much drama , not enough time , and too many egos at stake . Good advice as far as learning from everyone ...even the idiot jw's that can't bend conduit . I once had a jw tell me you don't measure in 1/8 or 1/16....1/4 is all you need . No wonder the wire pulled so hard through his conduit .


----------

